# Dreamweaver под wine или другой инструмент для web разработк

## Silva715

подскажите кто профессионально занимается разработкой сайтов какой "IDE" %) лутше выбрать

или у каво получилось запустить Dreamweaver с wine

у меня пишет ошибку :

fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x15138d7, enabling work-around

fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x1514025, enabling work-around

fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x1525fcf, enabling work-around

fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x1526000, enabling work-around

fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x153ef90, enabling work-around

fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x153f0e8, enabling work-around

fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x15398d0, enabling work-around

fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x1512db5, enabling work-around

fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x151138d, enabling work-around

fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x15155e0, enabling work-around

fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x1529690, enabling work-around

fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x1517720, enabling work-around

fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x151a450, enabling work-around

fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x1519b10, enabling work-around

fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x1541753, enabling work-around

fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x15275c2, enabling work-around

fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x15203b8, enabling work-around

fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x1560000, enabling work-around

fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x1537232, enabling work-around

fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x154003f, enabling work-around

fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x1536e88, enabling work-around

Ошибка сегментирования

----------

## MiF84

Приветствую... Опыта разработики в линуксовой среде не много, в основном под виндами делаю все phpexpertedit + Dreamweaver так как все нету времени разобраться с этим в линухе.

В линухе "щюпал" только kde-base/quanta, много мелочных моментов которые сделаны криво, но в целом работоспособно.

----------

## chama

В портежах есть IDE eclipse

к нему ставишь активно развивающийся плагин от ZEND - phpide (по англицки, по русски)

к нему обычное еще ставлю sublise (клиент контроля версий) daw - ftp(ftp клиент) ну и по желанию langpack (русский язык) и будет тебе счастье. Дальше разбираешься как это все работает.

Все это можно поставить под любой осью. 

Удачи.

----------

## rusxakep

emerge -v eclipse-sdk

потом доставляешь http://phpeclipse.sf.net

Ну и что тебе посоветовали выше  :Smile: 

----------

## Silva715

к сожаленью не установился у меня eclipse - во время компиляции выдал ошибку и посоветовал написать bug report  :Wink: 

обидно блин (((

я посмотрел на http://packages.gentoo.org/ - там в описании eclipse для моей архитектурой (amd64) пишет ~ testing (( наверно поэтому и ошибка

стоит ли в таких случаях - вместо dev-util/eclipse-sdk ~amd64 замаскировать как ~x86 который намально поддерживается??

я вообще пробовал так делать для других приложений которые не устанавливались но это раньше не помогало ((

а с этим пока поэкспериментировать неуспел  - оно всетаки долго ставиться .(

----------

## vithar

 *Silva715 wrote:*   

> подскажите кто профессионально занимается разработкой сайтов какой "IDE" %) лутше выбрать

 

Я использую IntelliJ Idea. Ничего лучше для xhtml/css/js не видел.

----------

## chama

 *rusxakep wrote:*   

> 
> 
> потом доставляешь http://phpeclipse.sf.net
> 
> 

 

Пользовался phpeclipse, но перешел на phpide от zend имхо лучше. 

Особенно с zenddebugger.

 *Silva715 wrote:*   

> к сожаленью не установился у меня eclipse - во время компиляции выдал ошибку и посоветовал написать bug report 
> 
> обидно блин (((
> 
> я посмотрел на http://packages.gentoo.org/ - там в описании eclipse для моей архитектурой (amd64) пишет ~ testing (( наверно поэтому и ошибка
> ...

 

Для версии 3.2.1 - x86 то же ~ но у меня без проблем собирается и работает.

Покажи ошибку, и попробуй собрать из пакета.

----------

## Silva715

 *vithar wrote:*   

>  *Silva715 wrote:*   подскажите кто профессионально занимается разработкой сайтов какой "IDE" %) лутше выбрать 
> 
> Я использую IntelliJ Idea. Ничего лучше для xhtml/css/js не видел.

 

незнаю насколько эта Idea (читай идея  :Wink:  круче , думаю мне это не попробовать//

..

если мне понравиться идея использовать проприетарный софт, то я скорее к Windows вернусь  :Smile: )

----------

## Apexman

Попробуй NVU еще, чтоль...

Из простых "веб-ориентированных" редакторов неплох bluefish.

По  факту Eclipse... У меня оно стоит в homedir, скачанное в бинарном виде черти-когда и постоянно обновляемое его же средствами. Лежащее в homedir с моими правами оно даже удобнее - обновляется/расширяется легко и быстро встроенным менеджером обновлений без плясок под рутом...

----------

## rusxakep

Последний eclipse нормально обновляется при штатной установке в homedir. Так что плясок под рутом вообще не надо.

----------

## Silva715

ошибка при установке eclipse:

```
      [zip] Warning: skipping zip archive /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.2.1-r1/work/plugins/org.eclipse.osgi.services/src.zip because no files were incl   d.

      [zip] Warning: skipping zip archive /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.2.1-r1/work/plugins/org.eclipse.osgi.util/src.zip because no files were included

./build: line 74: 11242 Убито              ant -q -buildfile build.xml $target -DinstallOs=$os -DinstallWs=$ws -DinstallArch=$arch $compilelibs $bootclas   th $java5home

!!! ERROR: dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.2.1-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  eclipse-sdk-3.2.1-r1.ebuild, line 117:   Called die

!!! build failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=blackdown-jdk-1.4.2  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.4 -target 1.4" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

```

я даже не представляю как такое обойти (( 

и с установкой eclipse из пакетов я запутался - там пишут :Download now: Eclipse SDK 3.2.1, Windows (120 MB)  - это под Winows(ОС) или куда ??? а остальные сцылки - для загрузки дополнений ....

----------

## Pixode

Люди а мне нравится Zend Studio  но чё то я его в портежах не нашел

Вопрос такой если просто слить с zend.com и поставить так можно или есть способ получше?

----------

## Silva715

мда. я удивляюсь как в сетевой ОС нет нормального инструмента для разработки одного из основных сетевых сервисов 

да и вообще для разработки -если сравнить тотже Microsoft Visual Studio с полным MSDN'ом с тем что предлагаеться в Linux создаеться впечатление что все разработчики работают над Linux под Windows  :Wink: 

обидно блин (((((((((((((((((((((

eclipse -даже неустанавливается *(

а все остально просто ужасно: никакая Quanta, Bluefish and etc. и даже nano  :Wink:  несравняться с Dreamweaver (((

ПОМОГИТЕ ЗАПУСТИТЬ Dreamweaver с WINE  :Smile:  непользоваться же мне Windows ), хоть иногда очень хочеться но это всетакие не так забавно как с Linux )

----------

## chama

 *Silva715 wrote:*   

> мда. я удивляюсь как в сетевой ОС нет нормального инструмента для разработки одного из основных сетевых сервисов 
> 
> да и вообще для разработки -если сравнить тотже Microsoft Visual Studio с полным MSDN'ом с тем что предлагаеться в Linux создаеться впечатление что все разработчики работают над Linux под Windows 
> 
> обидно блин (((((((((((((((((((((
> ...

 

Silva715 Вам сюда

http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=183

 *Quote:*   

> для разработки одного из основных сетевых сервисов

  лучше уж пользоваться блокнотом или nano ,чем Dreamweaver, и пользы больше и другим смотреть приятнее.

----------

## McCartney

 *Silva715 wrote:*   

> ошибка при установке eclipse:
> 
> ```
>       [zip] Warning: skipping zip archive /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.2.1-r1/work/plugins/org.eclipse.osgi.services/src.zip because no files were incl   d.
> 
> ...

 

Если я не ошибаюсь, у вас java не установлена. Попробуйте emerge -pv =virtual/jdk-1.4*

----------

## Apexman

 *rusxakep wrote:*   

> Последний eclipse нормально обновляется при штатной установке в homedir. Так что плясок под рутом вообще не надо.

 

 *Quote:*   

> установленный черти-когда

 

 *Silva715 wrote:*   

> Да и вообще для разработки -если сравнить тотже Microsoft Visual Studio с полным MSDN'ом с тем что предлагаеться в Linux создаеться впечатление что все разработчики работают над Linux под Windows

 

Основная масса opensource-разработчиков работает в emacs и vim. Большинство функций API описано в man 3. Пользоваться этими вещами удобней, чем VS.

----------

## vithar

 *Silva715 wrote:*   

>  *vithar wrote:*    *Silva715 wrote:*   подскажите кто профессионально занимается разработкой сайтов какой "IDE" %) лутше выбрать 
> 
> Я использую IntelliJ Idea. Ничего лучше для xhtml/css/js не видел. 
> 
> незнаю насколько эта Idea (читай идея  круче , думаю мне это не попробовать//
> ...

 

Вам шашечки или ехать? При чём тут Windows?

----------

## MiF84

 *Quote:*   

> Вам шашечки или ехать? При чём тут Windows?

 

Притом что под виндами есть доделанные до ума серьезные проэкты. Dreamweaver тот же... И не стоит кидаться в меня палками, у каждого может быть свое мнение. Ну не видел я под линух доделаных проэктов класса Dreamweaver.

----------

## Silva715

 *McCartney wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Если я не ошибаюсь, у вас java не установлена. Попробуйте emerge -pv =virtual/jdk-1.4*

 

установлено, я даже пересобирать пробовал все пакеты от чево ecplise зависит непомогло ((

----------

## vithar

 *MiF84 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Вам шашечки или ехать? При чём тут Windows? 
> 
> Притом что под виндами есть доделанные до ума серьезные проэкты. Dreamweaver тот же... И не стоит кидаться в меня палками, у каждого может быть свое мнение. Ну не видел я под линух доделаных проэктов класса Dreamweaver.

 

Dreamweather это всё умеет? Вы считаете, что под линуксом надо использовать только open-source ПО?

http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/features/html_css_editor.html

http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/features/javascript_editor.html

http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/features/ajax.html

http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/features/xml_editor.html

http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/features/version_control.html

----------

## Silva715

 *vithar wrote:*   

> http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/

 

хехе........... попробовал : )

забавно но и она у меня не устанавливаеться ) ГЫГЫГЫГЫГ 

```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: com/intellij/idea/Main (Unsupported major.minor version 49.0)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass0(Native Method)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:539)

        at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(SecureClassLoader.java:123)

        at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(URLClassLoader.java:251)

        at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$100(URLClassLoader.java:55)

        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:194)

        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:187)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:289)

        at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:274)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:235)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(ClassLoader.java:302)

```

ЖЕСТЬ

----------

## vithar

 *Silva715 wrote:*   

>  *vithar wrote:*   http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/ 
> 
> хехе........... попробовал : )
> 
> забавно но и она у меня не устанавливаеться ) ГЫГЫГЫГЫГ 
> ...

 

JDK какой стоит?

----------

## Silva715

 *vithar wrote:*   

> JDK какой стоит?

 

            virtual/jdk-1.5.0

----------

## vithar

 *Silva715 wrote:*   

>  *vithar wrote:*   JDK какой стоит? 
> 
>             virtual/jdk-1.5.0

 

А реально JDK какой стоит? Должен быть sun-jdk.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *vithar wrote:*   

> А реально JDK какой стоит? Должен быть sun-jdk.

 

У него стоит blackdown-jdk-1.4.2, в логе написано.

----------

## Silva715

че мне делать?? *)

кстати я поставил CHECKREQS_ACTION="error" в /etc/make.conf - как мне emerge говорит при установке eclipse-sdk и тепер у меня 

```
emerge eclipse-sdk
```

 даже не начинает компилить - когда начинает проверять зависимости находит что памяти меньше 768м и останавливаеться.. звучит конечно странно но может причиной ошибки при компиляции eclipse действительно была нехватка памяти??

???????? 8O

----------

## vithar

 *Silva715 wrote:*   

> че мне делать?? *)

 

emerge -C blackdown-jdk && emerge sun-jdk

----------

## Silva715

 *vithar wrote:*   

>  *Silva715 wrote:*   че мне делать?? *) 
> 
> emerge -C blackdown-jdk && emerge sun-jdk

 

спасибо я так и сделал.

 :Wink:  у меня тепер inteli J idea устанавливаеться ; ) !!

только когда пытаюсь emerge eclipse-sdk пишет:

```
 * Unable to determine VM for building from dependencies:

NV_DEPEND: =virtual/jdk-1.4*

VNEED:

!!! ERROR: dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.2.1-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1562:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 664:   Called pre_pkg_setup

  java-pkg-2.eclass, line 79:   Called java-pkg-2_pkg_setup

  java-pkg-2.eclass, line 44:   Called java-pkg_init

  java-utils-2.eclass, line 1485:   Called java-pkg_switch-vm

  java-utils-2.eclass, line 1866:   Called die

!!! Failed to determine VM for building.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="." JAVA_HOME=""

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

```

я попытался сделать так:

```

localhost ~ # emerge -pv =virtual/jdk-1.4*

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r12  USE="-doc -nsplugin" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/jdk-1.4.2  0 kB
```

а нельзя разве virtual/jdk установить с sun-jdk a не с blackdown ??

кстати virtual/jdk у меня установлен , или был установлен пока я emerge -C blackdown-jdk не сделал???

[/code]

----------

## vithar

 *Silva715 wrote:*   

>  *vithar wrote:*    *Silva715 wrote:*   че мне делать?? *) 
> 
> emerge -C blackdown-jdk && emerge sun-jdk 
> 
> спасибо я так и сделал.
> ...

 

emerge =sun-jdk-1.4.2.13

Сейчас в Gentoo используется 1.4 и 1.5 параллельно. Читать тут: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/java.xml

----------

## RestTaker

апэ Цжу эщчсч шуБ впщьэпНАЛ руя-ъЮчсЮпээьЮчрпщьуэ. Dreamwaver'чэ ъчшЛвчрпшАО БчшЛзч чтщпжтК р Апэчэ щпГпшу - ъчщОш, ГБч шпжп ь впяьш. бпз жу ъчшЛвчрпшАО Homesite чБ Бчы жу зчэъпщьь ь чщ эщу щЮпрьшАО ячшЛХу. ©уЮуъЮчяКрпш эщчсч ЮутпзБчЮчр, рзшНГпО ъчт Windows Visual Studio 2003. ╡ъЮьщФьъу, ЕчЮчХьы ЮутпзБчЮ, Бчзп р туЮуру щпрьспФьь "ъпъзь" АтушпщК зЮьрч, Б.у. чщь Бпэ рьЮБЦпшЛщКу, п МБч щу АчрАуэ Цтчящч, ЕчБЛ АэчБЮО р зпзьЕ АшЦГпОЕ. ╡ьтуш рпХЦ Idea - рччяИу яЮут ъчшщКы, щп Бчэ зчэъу щп зчБчЮчэ впъЦАзпш щу ЕрпБьшч ЮуАЦЮАчр ь р ьБчсу чщп БчшЛзч впсЮЦжпшпАЛ ъчшГпАп ь ЮпячБпБЛ р щуы щурчвэчжщч яКшч. ©ЮчяКрпш щп чАщчрщчэ зчэъу - чАчяч шЦГХу щу АБпшч, тп ь щуБ Бпэ щьГусч Бпзчсч Юпть Гусч АБчьБ чяЮпБьБЛ щп щуЯ рщьэпщьу. ╦ уИЯ АБчьБ чБэуБьБЛ БпзЦН руИЛ зпз Eclipse. ©чшЛвчрпшАО уы чГущЛ ь чГущЛ тчшсч. ©ьАпш зпз щп ©уЮш, ©е© ь щп а++. ╡╣ил! юупшЛщч зшпААщпО ХБЦзп, Бчзп чъОБЛ жу ьв-вп Бчсч, ГБч щп Java щпъьАпщп - жЮЯБ чГущЛ эщчсч ЮуАЦЮАчр. юпячБпБЛ ъЮьОБщч, впъЦАзпуБАО щп рАуЕ чАОЕ, ГБч Бчжу ъшНА. ╦ ъчшЛвчрпшАО О уы тч БуЕ ъчЮ, ъчзп щу щпХЯш АпэКы-АпэКы шЦГХьы ЮутпзБчЮ щп АруБу - VIM! ╡чБ МБч ГЦтч! ╥щпуБ рАу ОвКзь, яКАБЮКы, эпшущЛзьы, зЮчАъшпБДчЮэущщКы... ъЮушуАБЛ! ©чшЛвЦНАЛ зпжтКы тущЛ ь ЮптЦНАЛ  :Smile:  ╦ рАуэ ЮузчэущтЦН  :Smile: 

----------

## vithar

 *AlannY wrote:*   

> апэ Цжу эщчсч шуБ впщьэпНАЛ руя-ъЮчсЮпээьЮчрпщьуэ. Dreamwaver'чэ ъчшЛвчрпшАО БчшЛзч чтщпжтК р Апэчэ щпГпшу - ъчщОш, ГБч шпжп ь впяьш. бпз жу ъчшЛвчрпшАО Homesite чБ Бчы жу зчэъпщьь ь чщ эщу щЮпрьшАО ячшЛХу. ©уЮуъЮчяКрпш эщчсч ЮутпзБчЮчр, рзшНГпО ъчт Windows Visual Studio 2003. ╡ъЮьщФьъу, ЕчЮчХьы ЮутпзБчЮ, Бчзп р туЮуру щпрьспФьь "ъпъзь" АтушпщК зЮьрч, Б.у. чщь Бпэ рьЮБЦпшЛщКу, п МБч щу АчрАуэ Цтчящч, ЕчБЛ АэчБЮО р зпзьЕ АшЦГпОЕ. ╡ьтуш рпХЦ Idea - рччяИу яЮут ъчшщКы, щп Бчэ зчэъу щп зчБчЮчэ впъЦАзпш щу ЕрпБьшч ЮуАЦЮАчр ь р ьБчсу чщп БчшЛзч впсЮЦжпшпАЛ ъчшГпАп ь ЮпячБпБЛ р щуы щурчвэчжщч яКшч. ©ЮчяКрпш щп чАщчрщчэ зчэъу - чАчяч шЦГХу щу АБпшч, тп ь щуБ Бпэ щьГусч Бпзчсч Юпть Гусч АБчьБ чяЮпБьБЛ щп щуЯ рщьэпщьу. ╦ уИЯ АБчьБ чБэуБьБЛ БпзЦН руИЛ зпз Eclipse. ©чшЛвчрпшАО уы чГущЛ ь чГущЛ тчшсч. ©ьАпш зпз щп ©уЮш, ©е© ь щп а++. ╡╣ил! юупшЛщч зшпААщпО ХБЦзп, Бчзп чъОБЛ жу ьв-вп Бчсч, ГБч щп Java щпъьАпщп - жЮЯБ чГущЛ эщчсч ЮуАЦЮАчр. юпячБпБЛ ъЮьОБщч, впъЦАзпуБАО щп рАуЕ чАОЕ, ГБч Бчжу ъшНА. ╦ ъчшЛвчрпшАО О уы тч БуЕ ъчЮ, ъчзп щу щпХЯш АпэКы-АпэКы шЦГХьы ЮутпзБчЮ щп АруБу - VIM! ╡чБ МБч ГЦтч! ╥щпуБ рАу ОвКзь, яКАБЮКы, эпшущЛзьы, зЮчАъшпБДчЮэущщКы... ъЮушуАБЛ! ©чшЛвЦНАЛ зпжтКы тущЛ ь ЮптЦНАЛ  ╦ рАуэ ЮузчэущтЦН 

 

Кодировочку исправьте.

21-й век на дворе, а тут до сих пор KOI-8r. Ы-ы-ы!

----------

## Pixode

Поставил себе Aptana, Zend Studio  и не нарадуюсь, зачем голову ломать  :Smile: 

Dreamweaver можно и на виртуальной тачке запускать shared папку сделал и клепай себе на здоровье.

----------

## McCartney

Сейчас доставлю себе плагин phpEclipse а потом Zendовый попробую... Выскажусь поже...

----------

## McCartney

Все клево работает, я очень доволен!  :Smile:  Вещь адназначна!

----------

## Pixode

Попробовал я Eclipse 3.2.1-r1 поставить поставился без сучка и задоринки, никаких граблей в установке я в глаза не видел.

Кто то видно забыл включить флаг java в make.conf   :Laughing: 

cat /etc/make.conf | grep java небось тишина.

Cоветую воткнуть флаг и пересобрать все для начала emerge --ask --update --deep --newuse world

Aptana уже прикручена как плагин к Eclipse щас посмотрим чё там для пых пых есть,  а вдруг лучше чем Zend Studio хе-хе  :Smile: 

----------

## Angel

Я обычно подыскиваю движок либо если такого нет или сайт не сложный делаю так:

В NVU делаю макет сайта АКА систему таблиц, после проверки кода, чтоб сайт было выдно при разных разрешениях.

И далее из NVU выдёргиваю код и вставляю в файл с расшерением .php, абсолютно не важно что вы этот язык можете не знать HTML код внутри него будет работать!!! Но зато потом чтобы не повторяться PHP позволяет не повторять участки кода и делать динамичный контент.

PHP можно сгенерировать любую огромную таблицу, взяв данные из базы mysql. 

Кстати PHP очень плохо знаю, но всегда нахожу инетом решение и приделываю. Редактор просто должен подсвечивать синтаксис для удобства.

NVU - это подсказка синтаксиса и чтобы много не набирать, сейчас HTML генерят а не набирают :Smile: 

----------

## vithar

 *Angel wrote:*   

> сейчас HTML генерят а не набирают

 

Ага, ага. Плавали, знаем.

----------

